# tenere sulle spine



## Joan bolets

Hola, como puedo traducir la frase

'Perfavore, non *tenermi sulle spine* per cosí tanto tempo!'

Gracias.

(el sentido de la expresión es 'no me dejes en un estado de incertidumbre o ignorancia de los echos)


----------



## CarolMamkny

¡Buen día!

Yo usaría la expresión "*Tener/estar en ascuas*"


en ascuas loc. adv. Con inquietud e *incertidumbre*.
Se usa sobre todo con los verbos tener o estar: estaré en ascuas hasta que no sepa el resultado de su deliberación.
En sing. va precedido de los determinantes masculinos el, un, algún o ningún.


----------



## traduttrice

_*"No me dejes con la espina"*_


----------



## la italianilla

È possibile che esista anche "_Estar *sobre* ascuas_"? Magari più utilizzato nella penisola Iberica...ci vorrebbe qualche spagnolo per confermare!


----------



## CarolMamkny

la italianilla said:


> È possibile che esista anche "_Estar *sobre* ascuas_"? Magari più utilizzato nella penisola Iberica...ci vorrebbe qualche spagnolo per confermare!


 
No me suena bien .... Yo diría "Estar *en* ascuas"


----------



## Joan bolets

Y eso del RAE? :

*tener *a alguien* en **~**s.* * 1.     * loc. verb. coloq. Tenerle con cuidado o zozobra.




La verdad es que no lo entiendo... què quiere decir 'tenerle a alguien con cuiadado'?


----------



## Neuromante

De acuerdo con Carol

¿Por que se empeñan todos en pensar que existen dos idiomas _distintos_ que se llaman español/castellano? Hay *solo* uno y *no* se divide en dos versiones


----------



## CarolMamkny

Joan bolets said:


> Y eso del RAE? :
> 
> *tener *a alguien* en **~**s.* *1. *loc. verb. coloq. Tenerle con cuidado o zozobra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La verdad es que no lo entiendo... què quiere decir 'tenerle a alguien con cuiadado'?


 
¿Dónde encontraste esto?

Estaba en el Website de la RAE y no encontre eso de "tenerle a alguien con cuidado". ¿Me puedes mandar el link?


----------



## Joan bolets

Hola!

Lo he conseguido bajo la palabra 'espina', el último sentido que aparece allá...


----------



## la italianilla

CarolMamkny said:


> la italianilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> È possibile che esista anche "Estar sobre ascuas"? Magari più utilizzato nella penisola Iberica...ci vorrebbe qualche spagnolo per confermare!
> 
> 
> 
> No me suena bien .... Yo diría "Estar *en* ascuas"
Click to expand...




Neuromante said:


> De acuerdo con Carol
> 
> ¿Por que se empeñan todos en pensar que existen dos idiomas _distintos_ que se llaman español/castellano? Hay *solo* uno y *no* se divide en dos versiones



Infatti, probabilmente ero io che ricordavo - erroneamente! - la presenza della preposizione "sobre" anziché "en".


----------



## CarolMamkny

Joan bolets said:


> Y eso del RAE? :
> 
> *tener *a alguien* en **~**s.* *1. *loc. verb. coloq. Tenerle con cuidado o zozobra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La verdad es que no lo entiendo... què quiere decir 'tenerle a alguien con cuiadado'?


 
Bueno Joan, la verdad es que ni yo entiendo que quiere decir, me dejaste con la duda y ya abri un hilo en el foro de "Solo español" ojala que alguien me pueda aclarar el tema.

P.S. Perdon por la falta de los acentos pero mi teclado saco la mano


----------



## Malaia

"tenere sulle spine": ¿qué significa?La frase dice: "non tenermi sulle spine, racconta!gracias


----------



## Dudu678

Es como _no me tengas en ascuas_.

Saludos.


----------



## traduttrice

*No me dejes con la espina*


----------



## irene.acler

¿La expresión que puso traduttrice se usa también en España? Porque yo, hasta ahora, siempre he oído la que dice Dudu.


----------



## Dudu678

_No me dejes con la espina_, tras tener que pensar un rato, pienso que puede sugerir muchas cosas.

Sí es muy frecuente la expresión _tener una espina clavada_ o directamente _tener una espina_ que significa que hay algo que hemos hecho mal y todavía nos duele, o bien algo que hemos dejado de hacer y todavía nos duele el no haberlo hecho.

_Abandoné a mi amigo cuando más lo necesitaba y todavía tengo esa espina clavada.
Tengo la espina clavada de no haber estudiado italiano. ¡Mañana mismo me apunto!
_
Y por ahí lo interpretaría yo.


----------



## Malaia

ok....gracias...me quedo con la forma de decir en español: no me dejes con la incertidumbre.


----------



## flljob

CarolMamkny said:


> ¿Dónde encontraste esto?
> 
> Estaba en el Website de la RAE y no encontre eso de "tenerle a alguien con cuidado". ¿Me puedes mandar el link?


 

en, o sobre, (ascua)s.1. locs. adjs. coloqs. Inquieto, sobresaltado. Está sobre ascuas. U. t. c. locs. advs. Lo tiene en ascuas.

estar alguien en (espina)s.1. fr. coloq. Estar con cuidado y zozobra.

cuidado = 3. m. Recelo, preocupación, temor.


----------



## Schenker

Hola, ¿qué significa este término?

La prima volta l'ex Samp fallisce il contatto, la seconda spreca alto da due passi. Il Milan risponde con un fumoso possesso palla, reso ancora più monotono dai friulani che chiudono in massa tutti gli spazi, tarpando le ali a Kakà, Pato e in un certo modo a Ronaldo, anche se è il Fenomeno a tenere l'Udinese sulle spine.


----------



## irene.acler

Tenere sulle spine = tener en ascuas


----------



## Sabrine07

Dudu678 said:


> _No me dejes con la espina_, tras tener que pensar un rato, pienso que puede sugerir muchas cosas.
> 
> Sí es muy frecuente la expresión _tener una espina clavada_ o directamente _tener una espina_ que significa que hay algo que hemos hecho mal y todavía nos duele, o bien algo que hemos dejado de hacer y todavía nos duele el no haberlo hecho.
> 
> _Abandoné a mi amigo cuando más lo necesitaba y todavía tengo esa espina clavada._
> _Tengo la espina clavada de no haber estudiado italiano. ¡Mañana mismo me apunto!_
> 
> Y por ahí lo interpretaría yo.


Una aclaración:
_No me dejes con la espina_ no es sinónimo de _tener una espina clavada._

Si no me dejes con la espina es sinónimo de non lasciarmi sulle spine, entonces se trata de una exhortación a alguien a que haga o diga algo y ponga fin a una espera que se está volviendo inaguantable.
_Dai dimmi come ti è andato l'esame, non tenermi sulle spine!_

Tener una espina clavada significa tener un problema que no se consigue solucionar y que te quita el sueño.


----------



## Joan bolets

Schenker said:


> Hola, ¿qué significa este término?
> 
> La prima volta l'ex Samp fallisce il contatto, la seconda spreca alto da due passi. Il Milan risponde con un fumoso possesso palla, reso ancora più monotono dai friulani che chiudono in massa tutti gli spazi, tarpando le ali a Kakà, Pato e in un certo modo a Ronaldo, anche se è il Fenomeno a tenere l'Udinese sulle spine.



En este caso quiere decir 'tener con cuidado o zozorba', como se dijo antes.

Resumiendo, en italiano 'tenere sulle spine' puede decir dos cosas:

1) (como en el ejemplo que propuse yo al principio de este thread) Tener alguien en un estado de incertidumbre y de inquietud...si he entendido bien, esto correpsondería al castellano '*tener a alguien en ascuas*'

2) crear problemas a alguien, como en el ejemplo de Ronaldo y el Udinese. Y esto sería '*tener a alguien en espinas*'

Es que esto es uno de estos thread donde se dicen muchas cosas y uno se queda con más dudas que al principio, así si hay alguien que se sienta capaz de confirmar mi intento de síntesis, se lo agradecería muchísimo!!


----------



## Schenker

Joan bolets said:


> Es que esto es uno de estos thread donde se dicen muchas cosas y uno se queda con más dudas que al principio, así si hay alguien que se sienta capaz de confirmar mi intento de síntesis, se lo agradecería muchísimo!!
> Está repleto de esos threads!!!, hehehe


 
¿No podría significar esta frase "tener entre la espada y la pared"?


----------



## Joan bolets

Schenker said:


> ¿No podría significar esta frase "tener entre la espada y la pared"?



Hola Schenker!

No, para esta expresión hay ya otro thread. Aquí no hay decisiones que tomar ni tener que elgir entre dos males. Sólo una situación de incertitumbre que también puede aplicarse a casos aménos de simple curiosidad, como cuando se hace un regalo a alguien y no se quiere decir d qué se trata...

Siguen brotando los dudas...


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Tenere sulle spine = tener en ascuas


*ascua*

brasa, rescoldo, chispa, llama, lumbre, fuego



Schenker said:


> ¿No podría significar esta frase "tener entre la espada y la pared"?


 *Tener entre la espada y la pared* è minacciare una una persona o comunque denota una posizione nella quale la persona è obligata a decidere per una u otra situazione.

Tenere sulle spine, è tenere una persona nell'incertidumbre e, magari non viene cosí aiutata a prender una decisione.

Se di decidere si tratta.

gatogab


----------

